# Roseanne: Eklat sorgt für plötzliches Aus des Serien-Revivals



## Darkmoon76 (31. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Roseanne: Eklat sorgt für plötzliches Aus des Serien-Revivals* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Roseanne: Eklat sorgt für plötzliches Aus des Serien-Revivals*


----------



## HandsomeLoris (31. Mai 2018)

Ich verstehe diese Twitter-Missgriffe wirklich nicht. Wenn einem in einer Livesendung oder einem Interview im Eifer des Gefechts eine zu ehrliche Aussage rausrutscht kann ich es noch verstehen, aber bei Twitter, wo man erstmal alles eintippen und es dann auch noch senden muss?


----------



## MichaelG (31. Mai 2018)

Das war eine gezielte Provokation. Sie war sich ihres Standes aber zu sicher. Dumm gelaufen.


----------



## Rabowke (31. Mai 2018)

Ich glaub eher genau das Gegenteil ... Barr war zu lange weg vom Fenster um an erster Front in der Öffentlichkeit zustehen, sie hat ja über die Jahre schon sehr viele rassistische Tweets abgesetzt, nur wurden diese eben nicht beachtet. Alte Dame, fast im Ruhestand, hat keine Sau wirklich interessiert was sie erzählt hat.

Das sieht jetzt ein wenig anders aus, wenn man jetzt wieder in der Öffentlichkeit steht.


----------



## nevermind85 (31. Mai 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher genau das Gegenteil ... Barr war zu lange weg vom Fenster um an erster Front in der Öffentlichkeit zustehen, sie hat ja über die Jahre schon sehr viele rassistische Tweets abgesetzt, nur wurden diese eben nicht beachtet. Alte Dame, fast im Ruhestand, hat keine Sau wirklich interessiert was sie erzählt hat.
> 
> Das sieht jetzt ein wenig anders aus, wenn man jetzt wieder in der Öffentlichkeit steht.



Gibts zu dieser Aktion denn irgendeinen Hintergrund? Ich meine... wie kommt man denn darauf, mitten in der Nacht einfach mal so eine scheinbar beliebige Person anzugreifen?
Von rassistischen Tweets in der Vergangenheit habe ich bisher nix gehört, waren die ebenfalls Zusammenhangslos? So blöd kann man doch gar nicht sein. Und dann auch noch die bescheuerte Ausrede mit dem Schlafmittel


----------



## Tek1978 (31. Mai 2018)

Sollen die zwei unter sich aushandeln, keine Ahnung aber mich interessieren die ganzen Skandale und Ausrutscher und was so alles passiert einfach nicht. Haben genug Geld, hätte auch zu Ihr rüber fliegen können oder fahren und Ihr Privat sagen können das Sie die nicht mag.

Die Leute sollten im allgemeinen wieder Anfange sich lieber mit Ihren Menschen in Ihrer Umgebung zu beschäftigen als sich über Kilometer was an den Kopf zuschmeißen. 

Planet der Affen -> Wäre es auf das Internet allgemein bezogen, ja hier wird verdammt viel mit virtueller Scheiße geworfen.

Ich kann auch im Moment nichts mit der Aussage anfangen das ich beide nicht kenne (Außer halt Sie aus der Serie), hab dann mal kurz Google befragt und Barr ist auch Trump Anhängerin. 
Damit für mich Thema beendet da es dann so nicht mehr nur um Sie und die Aussage geht sondern man das gleich noch entsprechend weiter vermarkten kann/könnte.

Da wird jetzt vermutlich wieder jeder Star der in der Versenkung war oder wie auch immer jetzt wieder aufstehen und schauen das er auch noch irgendwo erwähnt wird usw. usw. 

Morgen oder nächste Woche oder so macht dann der nächste einen Fehler und dann gibt es wieder was neues was viel interessanter ist.

Es gibt immer einen Grund Gabel und Fackel bereit zu halten.


----------



## Orzhov (31. Mai 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher genau das Gegenteil ... Barr war zu lange weg vom Fenster um an erster Front in der Öffentlichkeit zustehen, sie hat ja über die Jahre schon sehr viele rassistische Tweets abgesetzt, nur wurden diese eben nicht beachtet. Alte Dame, fast im Ruhestand, hat keine Sau wirklich interessiert was sie erzählt hat.
> 
> Das sieht jetzt ein wenig anders aus, wenn man jetzt wieder in der Öffentlichkeit steht.



Stammt Rosanne nicht auch noch aus einer Zeit wo Witze nicht all zu ernst genommen wurden und nicht wegen jedem Kleinscheiß der Lynchmob gebildet wurde?


----------



## Bonkic (31. Mai 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das war eine gezielte Provokation.



das war keine "geziele provokation", sondern eine beleidigung der allerübelsten sorte.

allerdings kenn ich den zusammenhang nicht: was hat barr dazu veranlasst?


----------



## Frullo (31. Mai 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Stammt Rosanne nicht auch noch aus einer Zeit wo Witze nicht all zu ernst genommen wurden und nicht wegen jedem Kleinscheiß der Lynchmob gebildet wurde?



Korrekt, nur ändern sich eben die Zeiten. Heute kann schon der kleinste Fauxpas einen Shitstorm mit nachfolgender Online-Petition (setzt "Roseanne" ab!) nach sich ziehen. Da bleibt den Sendern praktisch gar nichts anderes mehr übrig, als proaktiv zu agieren, um den Fallout abzuwenden oder zumindest zu minimieren. 

Sie mag es vermutlich tatsächlich als Witz gemeint haben, aber sie hätte wissen müssen, das sowas sofort viral geht...

Ja: In den 80ern gab es zwar Fauxpas, jedoch weder Shitstorm, noch Online-Petition, noch "viral gehen"...


----------



## Rabowke (31. Mai 2018)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> [...]Von rassistischen Tweets in der Vergangenheit habe ich bisher nix gehört, waren die ebenfalls Zusammenhangslos? So blöd kann man doch gar nicht sein. Und dann auch noch die bescheuerte Ausrede mit dem Schlafmittel


https://www.stern.de/neon/feieraben...es--was-in-amerika-falsch-laeuft-8001812.html

Leider find ich "meinen" Artikel nicht mehr, in diesem  gab es Beispiele mit Hand und Fuß wie sich die Äußerungen im Laufe der Jahre verändert haben. Es ging mal *gegen* Juden, dass diese das Unheil der Welt wären, dann war sie plötzlich *für* Juden und gg. Muslime, dann hat sie schon häufiger gg. Schwarze ausgeteilt etc.

Wie gesagt, schade das ich meinen Artikel nicht mehr finde ... ich weiß auch nicht mehr welche Plattform das war, Stern.de war es sicherlich nicht, denn die ist mir eigentlich suspekt. *grml*

Edit: Ha! War dieser Artikel: http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/tv/ros...des-abgesetzten-us-serienstars-a-1210282.html


----------



## Rabowke (31. Mai 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Korrekt, nur ändern sich eben die Zeiten. Heute kann schon der kleinste Fauxpas einen Shitstorm mit nachfolgender Online-Petition (setzt "Roseanne" ab!) nach sich ziehen. [...]


Fauxpas? 

Lies dir mal die Beispiele in dem von mir verlinkten SpOn Artikel durch.


----------



## DeathMD (31. Mai 2018)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Gibts zu dieser Aktion denn irgendeinen Hintergrund? Ich meine... wie kommt man denn darauf, mitten in der Nacht einfach mal so eine scheinbar beliebige Person anzugreifen?
> Von rassistischen Tweets in der Vergangenheit habe ich bisher nix gehört, waren die ebenfalls Zusammenhangslos? So blöd kann man doch gar nicht sein. Und dann auch noch die bescheuerte Ausrede mit dem Schlafmittel



Ach, die gabs bei ihr schon öfter. Eine alte Hillbilly Redneck Tante, die ihren Einfluss und Rum einfach überschätzt hat und jetzt die Konsequenzen tragen muss. Alles in allem weder schade um sie, noch um die Serie...


----------



## Frullo (31. Mai 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Fauxpas?
> 
> Lies dir mal die Beispiele in dem von mir verlinkten SpOn Artikel durch.



Das war ja generell gemeint und nicht spezifisch auf sie bezogen: Dass sie offenbar oft schweres Geschütz auffährt, davon hatte ich bereits gehört.


----------



## nevermind85 (31. Mai 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Edit: Ha! War dieser Artikel: Roseanne Barr: Die Entgleisungen des abgesetzten US-Serienstars - SPIEGEL ONLINE





> Wie die US-Plattform "USA Today" berichtet, habe Barr dann allerdings ihre eigene "jüdische Identität entdeckt". Dieser Sinneswandel mündete in eine Reihe islamfeindlicher Äußerungen. So prangerte Barr auf Twitter eine "islamische Pädophilen-Kultur" an.




Wie bescheuert kann man eigentlich sein. Ich dachte ja immer, Barr wäre etwas pfiffiger und eher gemäßigt unterwegs. Also zusammenhangslose Hass-Aussagen in der Öffentlichkeit. Hätte sie doch auch einfach sagen können, dass sie keine Lust mehr auf die Serie hat. Aber manchen kann man wohl nicht mehr helfen..


----------



## Orzhov (31. Mai 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Korrekt, nur ändern sich eben die Zeiten. Heute kann schon der kleinste Fauxpas einen Shitstorm mit nachfolgender Online-Petition (setzt "Roseanne" ab!) nach sich ziehen. Da bleibt den Sendern praktisch gar nichts anderes mehr übrig, als proaktiv zu agieren, um den Fallout abzuwenden oder zumindest zu minimieren.
> 
> Sie mag es vermutlich tatsächlich als Witz gemeint haben, aber sie hätte wissen müssen, das sowas sofort viral geht...
> 
> Ja: In den 80ern gab es zwar Fauxpas, jedoch weder Shitstorm, noch Online-Petition, noch "viral gehen"...



Ob sie es hätte wissen müssen könnte man drüber streiten. Denn es gibt durchaus auch andere Leute die in der Öffentlichkeit der amerikanischen Medienlandschaft ihre Art von Humor vorführen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mit der Zeit einfach immer nerviger und lachhafter wird sind sämtliche Empörlinge die sich immer was neues suchen was nicht in ihr Weltbild passt und ihrer gespielten Empörung freien Lauf lassen in der Hoffnung eine Änderung zu erwirken. Dieses peinliche Verhalten macht auch leider vor der politischen Landshaft keinen halt mehr.


----------



## weenschen (31. Mai 2018)

Selbst im amerikanischen Zeitalter der alternativen Fakten und politischer Dummheit , geht so ein Spruch immer noch gar nicht, gottseidank.


----------



## Frullo (31. Mai 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ob sie es hätte wissen müssen könnte man drüber streiten. Denn es gibt durchaus auch andere Leute die in der Öffentlichkeit der amerikanischen Medienlandschaft ihre Art von Humor vorführen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist nun mal ein Minenfeld: Wenn man drüberläuft kann es durchaus sein, dass man das Glück hat, dass die entsprechende Mine nicht explodiert - obwohl man genau auf das Mistding draufgetreten ist - und in anderen Fällen reicht schon eine kleine Erschütterung einen halben Meter von dem Teil entfernt und man hat keine Beine mehr...

Was ich sagen will ist: Man kann nicht wirklich voraussehen, ob man nun mit einer Bemerkung im Internet viral geht und/oder einen Shitstorm auslöst, unabhängig vom Inhalt der Bemerkung oder gar dem Bekanntheitsgrad des Verfassers. Aber man kann durchaus Anstrengungen anstellen, das Minenfeld erst gar nicht zu betreten. In diesem Sinne hat wohl Roseanne Barr ein mal zu viel russisches Roulette gespielt... Warum sie es hätte wissen müssen? Weil es genügend "Opfer" vor ihr gab.

Und auch wenn's nervig und lachhaft ist - es ist nun mal die Art und Weise, wie die Welt heute funktioniert: Im Prinzip sind wir Menschen heute eine Vorstufe des Borg-Kollektiv aus Star Trek: Wir sind alle (* nicht alle, aber auf gutem Weg dazu) vernetzt und lassen zumindest zum Teil unser Verhalten vom Kollektiv steuern...


----------



## Orzhov (31. Mai 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Es ist nun mal ein Minenfeld: Wenn man drüberläuft kann es durchaus sein, dass man das Glück hat, dass die entsprechende Mine nicht explodiert - obwohl man genau auf das Mistding draufgetreten ist - und in anderen Fällen reicht schon eine kleine Erschütterung einen halben Meter von dem Teil entfernt und man hat keine Beine mehr...
> 
> Was ich sagen will ist: Man kann nicht wirklich voraussehen, ob man nun mit einer Bemerkung im Internet viral geht und/oder einen Shitstorm auslöst, unabhängig vom Inhalt der Bemerkung oder gar dem Bekanntheitsgrad des Verfassers. Aber man kann durchaus Anstrengungen anstellen, das Minenfeld erst gar nicht zu betreten. In diesem Sinne hat wohl Roseanne Barr ein mal zu viel russisches Roulette gespielt... Warum sie es hätte wissen müssen? Weil es genügend "Opfer" vor ihr gab.
> 
> Und auch wenn's nervig und lachhaft ist - es ist nun mal die Art und Weise, wie die Welt heute funktioniert: Im Prinzip sind wir Menschen heute eine Vorstufe des Borg-Kollektiv aus Star Trek: Wir sind alle (* nicht alle, aber auf gutem Weg dazu) vernetzt und lassen zumindest zum Teil unser Verhalten vom Kollektiv steuern...



Bei dem was du sagen willst kann ich dir zustimmen. Was die Sache mit dem Kollektivismus angeht habe sehr starke Zweifel das diese einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung darstellen. Man muss gar nicht erst in die Science Fiction schauen, es gibt schon in der realen Weltgeschichte mehr als genügend Beispiele dafür das kollektivistische Ideologien mehr Schaden anrichten.


----------



## Frullo (31. Mai 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Bei dem was du sagen willst kann ich dir zustimmen. Was die Sache mit dem Kollektivismus angeht habe sehr starke Zweifel das diese einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung darstellen. Man muss gar nicht erst in die Science Fiction schauen, es gibt schon in der realen Weltgeschichte mehr als genügend Beispiele dafür das kollektivistische Ideologien mehr Schaden anrichten.



So pessimistisch sehe ich das jetzt nicht unbedingt. Es ist Gefahr und Chance zugleich. So weiss ich beispielsweise die durch die Vernetzung entstandene Schwarmintelligenz oft genug bei meiner Arbeit zu schätzen und brauche für gewisse Aufgaben weit weniger Zeit, als wenn ich mir all das benötigte Wissen selbst und ohne Hilfe erarbeiten müsste. Aber ja: Die "Empörungszüge" gehören nicht wirklich zu den Errungenschaften des digitalen Zeitalters...


----------



## schokoeis (31. Mai 2018)

Der Islam ist jetzt also eine Rasse. Interessant


----------



## Orzhov (31. Mai 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> So pessimistisch sehe ich das jetzt nicht unbedingt. Es ist Gefahr und Chance zugleich. So weiss ich beispielsweise die durch die Vernetzung entstandene Schwarmintelligenz oft genug bei meiner Arbeit zu schätzen und brauche für gewisse Aufgaben weit weniger Zeit, als wenn ich mir all das benötigte Wissen selbst und ohne Hilfe erarbeiten müsste. Aber ja: Die "Empörungszüge" gehören nicht wirklich zu den Errungenschaften des digitalen Zeitalters...



Auch wenn ich das Wort jetzt vielleicht falsch gebrauche bin ich mir des Oximorons durchaus bewusst wenn ein "individualistisches Kollektiv" gebildet wird um z.B. die Effektivität zu steigern.


----------



## flixso (31. Mai 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Was mit der Zeit einfach immer nerviger und lachhafter wird sind sämtliche Empörlinge die sich immer was neues suchen was nicht in ihr Weltbild passt und ihrer gespielten Empörung freien Lauf lassen in der Hoffnung eine Änderung zu erwirken.



Ja genau, die ganzen Empörlinge, die sich doch tatsächlich immer wieder gegen so etwas wie zum Beispiel Hetze aufregen... schlimm. So etwas hätte es früher nicht gegeben !!!1elf!1



Orzhov schrieb:


> Dieses peinliche Verhalten macht auch leider vor der politischen Landshaft keinen halt mehr.



Danke Merkel!


----------



## bundesgerd (31. Mai 2018)

Aufgepasst, wenn sich die ganze Aufregung gelegt hat, wird die Serie doch noch irgendwann irgendwo gesendet. 
Der derzeitige Präsident der sogenannten USA ist ja auch immer noch in Amt und Würden (!).
Ich fand die Serie "damals" super, es wurden die Lebensumstände einer kleinen Arbeiterfamilie beleuchtet, der nichts geschenkt wurde. 
Trotz der typischen Lacher vom Live-Publikum (USA, BRD nur Konserven-Gelächter) ging es auch mal absolut nicht lustig zu. Dementsprechend zynisch mussten die beiden Elternteile sein.
Barr & Goodman waren die absolute Traumbesetzung dafür.
Ich behaupte mal, nicht wenige können mit der Serie nichts anfangen, weil sie die Hauptdarstellerin nicht mögen oder einfach zu jung sind...


----------



## SoloStick (31. Mai 2018)

flixso schrieb:


> Ja genau, die ganzen Empörlinge, die sich doch tatsächlich immer wieder gegen so etwas wie zum Beispiel Hetze aufregen... schlimm. So etwas hätte es früher nicht gegeben !!!1elf!1
> 
> 
> 
> Danke Merkel!



Merkel hat wenig damit zu tun. Schau dich mal in anderen Ländern mal um, die Ideologen sind überall. Ganzer Westen ist mit diesen Krebs betroffen. Länder werden langsam mit diesen Schwachsinn aufgeteilt und destabilisiert um einen Superstaat zu kreieren. 

Wers nicht glaubt, die EU sagt das schon in euer Gesicht. So dreist sind die geworden, weil die ganz genau wissen, dass die dumme Mehrheit es sowieso nicht glauben wird. Traurig.


----------



## kamelle (31. Mai 2018)

SoloStick schrieb:


> Merkel hat wenig damit zu tun. Schau dich mal in anderen Ländern mal um, die Ideologen sind überall. Ganzer Westen ist mit diesen Krebs betroffen. Länder werden langsam mit diesen Schwachsinn aufgeteilt und destabilisiert um einen Superstaat zu kreieren.
> 
> Wers nicht glaubt, die EU sagt das schon in euer Gesicht. So dreist sind die geworden, weil die ganz genau wissen, dass die dumme Mehrheit es sowieso nicht glauben wird. Traurig.



Vollkommen richtig!
Mir glaubt auch niemand, wenn ich denen von den Chemtrails erzähle, Geo-Engineering oder Harp erwähnen. Das regt mich so auf... all diese Schaafe!
Aber wenn ich mich so sehr aufrege, dann lege ich mir immer eine Keltische Glückszahl unter mein Kissen, werfe 10 Globuli ein und alles ist wieder gut...


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Mai 2018)

DIe Frau hat womöglich ganz gewaltig einen an der Waffel. Das ist ja nicht wohl nicht das erste Mal, dass sie in der Öffentlichkeit auffällt, aber aktuell war die "Fallhöhe" dann wohl zu hoch.

Die Frau ist jedenfalls früher auch schon mal durch antisemitische Schimpftiraden aufgefallen, was insofern bemerkenswert ist, da sie selbst jüdisch ist.


----------



## pcg-veteran (31. Mai 2018)

Woher weiß man eigentlich, daß jemand das, was er/sie sagt oder schreibt auch wirklich meint? Prinzipiell ist es ja schon schwierig, medizinisch/psychologisch auszumachen, wo und wie im Gehirn Entscheidungen getroffen oder Sätze/Äußerungen durch Aneinanderreihung von Worten nach bestimmten Regeln produziert werden und wer dafür eigentlich verantwortlich ist. Es ist auch unklar, wo das sogenannte Ich oder Selbst genau sitzt, dem dann die Entscheidungen, Aktionen, Äußerungen zugeschrieben werden. 

Wenn man von einer konkreten Person spricht, geht man meist von einer fest definierten, unveränderlichen Persönlichkeit aus. 
Tatsächlich ist aber der Zustand eines Menschen  (und damit auch seine Psyche) nicht konstant, so wird zB die Persönlichkeit eines Menschen bereits innerhalb eines Tages stark von Faktoren wie Ausgeruhtheit, Müdigkeit, Hunger, Stress, Alkohol, Drogen, Krankheit, etc. beeinflußt. Wer müde oder unter Stress oder Drogeneinfluß ist macht leichter Fehler als jemand in einem ausgeruhten Zustand. (Deshalb soll man ja auch über wichtige Entscheidungen usw. erst einmal drüber schlafen ... Der Morgen ist klüger als der Abend.)  Wer satt ist, ist u.U. großzügiger als jemand, der gerade Hunger hat. 
Die meisten Menschen verändern sich auch im Laufe ihres Lebens charakterlich, nicht nur durch das körperliche Altern, sondern u.a. unter Einfluß ihrer (positiven wie negativen) Erfahrungen, ihrer (wechselnden) Umgebung, ihrer (wechselnden) Ziele, Wünsche, Möglichkeiten, ...  Die meisten Menschen sind auch lernfähig, können aus ihren Fehlern lernen und sich weiterentwickeln. 
Genaugenommen hat also jeder Mensch zu jedem Zeitpunkt eine einzigartige zeitlich-lokale Persönlichkeit und das Ich von gestern und das Ich von heute sind zwar zwei ähnliche aber doch verschiedene Ichs.

Fehler würde ich in unterschiedliche Kategorien einteilen : reversible und irrelevante auf der einen Seite und irreversible, relevante auf der anderen.
Wenn jemand zB einen anderen Menschen körperlich verletzt, tötet oder seine Lebensgrundlage (Beruf) zerstört, ist das irreversibel. 
Wenn jemand einen anderen Menschen beleidigt, also nur mit Worten und nicht physisch verletzt, und diese Beleidigung sowieso niemand ernst nimmt und die Person sich hinterher für die Aktion entschuldigt, ist das reversibel. Es wurde niemand körperlich verletzt. Der Ruf ist vielleicht ramponiert. Im Zweifelsfall ignoriert man den Beleidiger eine Zeit lang ... 
Menschen sind nicht perfekt und jeder Mensch macht im Laufe seines Lebens immer wieder Fehler ... Insbesondere ist es leicht, etwas zu sagen oder schreiben, das man später gerne zurücknehmen würde ... 

In letzter Zeit scheint es aber so zu sein, daß sich unsere Gesellschaft dank Internet und allgemein zugänglicher Informationen, welche das Leben der meisten Menschen inzwischen rund um die Uhr dokumentieren, zu einer Fehler-intoleranten Gesellschaft hin entwickelt, insbesondere wenn es um eher irrelevante Fehler geht. Sei es, daß 30 Jahre alte Doktorarbeiten ausgegraben und nach Plagiaten durchsucht werden oder unpassende Äußerungen von Prominenten (unter Streß, Ärger, Drogen?) veröffentlicht werden. Der Mensch, der vor 30 Jahren seine Doktorarbeit durch Plagiate aufgewertet hat, kann heute ein ganz anderer Mensch sein. Wie relevant ist das Plagiat von vor 30 Jahren für die Beurteilung seiner heutigen Persönlichkeit? Wie relevant ist eine dumme Äußerung, die man zurücknimmt und für die man sich entschuldigt? Wenn man merkt, daß man sich leicht zu beleidigenden Äußerungen hinreißen läßt, wird man irgendwann (hoffentlich) die Innere Zensur stärken und Beleidigungen unterdrücken statt sie zu äußern. (Dafürbenötigt man natürlich auch Feedback von außen oder innere Einsicht.)

Jeder muß sich selber fragen, in welcher Welt er leben möchte : 
- in einer Welt, in der das Leben der Menschen zu 100% dokumentiert wird und selbst die kleinsten Fehler unverzeihlich und unvergessen sind und zum Ausschluß aus der Gesellschaft führen oder 
- in einer Welt, in der der Mensch als fehlermachendes und sich weiterentwickelndes Wesen akzeptiert wird und die Gesellschaft sich darauf konzentriert, die irreversiblen Fehler zu vermeiden. (Z.B. Alkohol-Verbot wenn man Auto fährt, weil man totgefahrene Menschen hinterher einfach nicht wieder lebendig machen kann.)

Ich habe das Gefühl, daß sich die heutige (Internet) Gesellschaft viel zu sehr über Kleinigkeiten aufregt. Eine Meldung über einen pöbelnden Hollywoodstar oder sexuelle Belästigung durch einen Hollywood-Produzenten scheint 1000 mal relevanter zu sein als zB eine Meldung über die ca. 30.000 Schußwaffentoten in den USA pro Jahr. 

Den Menschen, die Fehler bei anderen Menschen nicht tolerieren können, wünsche ich eine Welt, in der alle Menschen, die einen (noch so unbedeutenden) Fehler machen, von der Erde sofort entfernt werden. Eine solche Welt wäre dann sehr schnell ein (menschenleeres) Naturparadies und schön ruhig.


----------



## LOX-TT (31. Mai 2018)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ist es ja schon schwierig, medizinisch/psychologisch auszumachen, wo und wie im Gehirn Entscheidungen getroffen oder Sätze/Äußerungen durch Aneinanderreihung von Worten nach bestimmten Regeln produziert werden und wer dafür eigentlich verantwortlich ist. Es ist auch unklar, wo das sogenannte Ich oder Selbst genau sitzt, dem dann die Entscheidungen, Aktionen, Äußerungen zugeschrieben werden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (31. Mai 2018)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Woher weiß man eigentlich, daß..



Woher weisst Du, dass das hier alles geschrieben steht und das ganze Leben nicht nur eine Fantasie eines Außerirdischen ist?


----------



## Schalkmund (31. Mai 2018)

Ich frage mich ob die Ausstahlung alter Roseanne Folgen genau so geächtet ist wie die Bill Cosby Show


----------



## pcg-veteran (31. Mai 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob die Ausstahlung alter Roseanne Folgen genau so geächtet ist wie die Bill Cosby Show



Ich bin kein Roseanne-Fan ... aber sie muß ja ein großes Publikum gehabt haben ... (knapp 40 Millionen Zuschauer bei manchen Folgen. Siehe https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roseanne#Ratings ) Wenn die Serie nun geächtet wird, sollte man ihre Millionen Fans dann vielleicht gleich mitächten oder nicht?


----------



## Schalkmund (31. Mai 2018)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Wenn die Serie nun geächtet wird, sollte man ihre Millionen Fans dann vielleicht gleich mitächten oder nicht?


Nö, die müssen halt auf die TV-Ausstrahlung ihrer Lieblingsserie verzichten, kennt man doch ein Serien-Hauptdarsteller kommt in Verruf und die Serie fliegt aus dem Programm, da der Sender entweder um seinen Ruf fürchtet oder sich moralisch profilieren will. Amazon z.B.  störts nicht da kann man noch Serien wie die Cosby Show, die Camper oder Musik von R. Kelly kaufen auch wenn sie aus dem Rundfunk verschwunden sind.


----------



## Orzhov (31. Mai 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob die Ausstahlung alter Roseanne Folgen genau so geächtet ist wie die Bill Cosby Show



Fehlt nur noch das der Typ der bei Alf die Hand drin hatte was macht das dem Lynchmob nicht passt, oder jemand aus dem Cast von "Alle unter einem Dach" Mist macht.


----------



## Schalkmund (31. Mai 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch das der Typ der bei Alf die Hand drin hatte was macht das dem Lynchmob nicht passt


Oder die vielbeschäftigten deutschen Synchronsprecher unter anderem von Arnold Schwarzenegger oder Bruce Willis ... alles raus aus dem Programm und neu synchronisieren


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (1. Juni 2018)

Meinetwegen kann sie beleidigen wen sie will  

Ihre Sendung hat für mich halt immer so das gewisse "Nichts". Also von daher wirklich kein Verlust


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juni 2018)

#FreeRoseanne


----------



## Spassbremse (1. Juni 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Woher weisst Du, dass das hier alles geschrieben steht und das ganze Leben nicht nur eine Fantasie eines Außerirdischen ist?




_####--- Versuchsobjekt #3 820 001 293 zeigt schwache Anzeichen von Erkenntnis. Umgehend Dosis erhöhen! ---####_


----------



## Orzhov (1. Juni 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Oder die vielbeschäftigten deutschen Synchronsprecher unter anderem von Arnold Schwarzenegger oder Bruce Willis ... alles raus aus dem Programm und neu synchronisieren



Eine Neuauflage einer schrecklich netten Familie, oder einfach ein Rerun wäre traumhaft in dieser Medienlandschaft.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Juni 2018)

Ich will Alle unter einem Dach endlich mal auf DVD/Bluray.


----------



## Tek1978 (1. Juni 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Eine Neuauflage einer schrecklich netten Familie, oder einfach ein Rerun wäre traumhaft in dieser Medienlandschaft.



Da würden ja einige jeden Tag auf die Barrikaden gehen


----------



## Orzhov (1. Juni 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich will Alle unter einem Dach endlich mal auf DVD/Bluray.



Du kannst sie dir Staffelweise auf DVD z.B. bei Amazon kaufen. Eine komplette Box scheint es jedoch leider nicht zu geben.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Juni 2018)

Ja aber nur als US-RC 1. Mein Player hat aber kein RC1/0 und einen Firmwarepatch scheints auch nicht zu geben.


----------



## Schalkmund (1. Juni 2018)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Da würden ja einige jeden Tag auf die Barrikaden gehen


Wieso eigentlich? Sind doch alles überzogene Witzfiguren in der Serie, da sollte sich doch dann keine "Seite" auf den Schlips getreten fühlen.


----------



## Orzhov (1. Juni 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ja aber nur als US-RC 1. Mein Player hat aber kein RC1/0 und einen Firmwarepatch scheints auch nicht zu geben.



Bis auf die erste Staffel scheinen alle in einem PAL Format vorhanden zu sein. Außerdem gäbe es auch noch die Option die Episoden über Amazon Video zu kaufen oder zu leihen.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Juni 2018)

Da gehts aber um die Länderrestriktionen, Secam allein wäre kein Problem. Ohne RC0/1-Fähigkeit spielt der Player keine US-DVD ab. RC 0 heißt ohne Restriktionen, RC1 ist USA, RC2 Deutschland/Mitteleuropa usw.


----------



## McDrake (1. Juni 2018)

Auf Twitter gelesen...finds ne super Idee 

I hate that Roseanne took the livelihoods of cast and crew she didn't speak for with her. Can we just rebrand the show "Dan" and have John Goodman hang out with Jeff Bridges, slowly transitioning the whole thing to a Big Lebowski TV run?


----------

